# BUG ipod video 30 GO



## matou974 (1 Novembre 2008)

salut tout le monde,

je possède un ipod Vidéo 30 go depuis 1 ans et demi, et j'ai un problème depuis quelque temps; la lecture des chansons bloque et coupe ,  l'ipod rame , il m'affiche le message suivant : 

"les transferts de morceaux ou données ne sont pas gérés via firewire : connectez l'ipod via le câble fourni" 

 J'ai restauré à partir de mon itunes et reset plusieurs fois , rien ne se passe. 

svp aider moi , merci d'avance.


----------



## matou974 (8 Novembre 2008)

il y a quelqu'un pour m'aider svp??


----------



## Gwen (8 Novembre 2008)

Ça sent le problème physique ça. Un connecteur endommagé. Car tu n'es pas branché quand le message apparait si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## matou974 (10 Novembre 2008)

oui , que se soit brancher ou pas il m'affiche le message, ça m'est déjà arriver il y a environ 6 mois , mais l'ipod ne buggait pas il m'affichait juste le message, ça a durer pendant environ 2 semaine et après sa a remarcher normalement jusqu'à la


----------



## mattnrj (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai le même probleme avec l'apparition de ce message "les transferts de morceaux ou données ne sont pas gérés via firewire : connectez l'ipod via le câble fourni".
Je ne sais pas si il y a un lien mais il est apparu lorsque je me suis mis à utiliser régulièrement la télécommande avec radio...
Aussi j'ai les mêmes symptomes que matou974: pendant la lecture ça "saute" un peu puis beaucoup et ensuite il plante et/ou je ne peux plus l'éteindre.
Un autre symptome: je ne branche pas la télécommande (avec radio) mais seulement les écouteurs via la prise jack (la télécommande se branche non pas dans la prise jack mais sur le "dock connector"); pendant quelques minutes j'écoute de la musiqe sans aucun problème, puis arrivent les pronlèmes décris ci-dessus. Alors je débranche le jack et je branche la télécommande via le dock et là, l'Ipod refonctionne !?!
J'ai déjà restauré l'Ipod via iTunes, je l'ai déjà formaté à plusieurs reprises (rapidement ou pas) et j'ai déjà utilisé la combinaison boutons "Menu" + central; Le tout sans aucun résultat.
Quequ'un connait-il une solution réparatrice?
Merci par avance.


----------

